# Car Hire in Porto



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

We have hired a car with Economy Car but we needed to put up € 1500 for a deposit or pay €94 for a waiver. Is this normal practice? We are just a little concerned in case it is a scam.

Any advice gratefully received! Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Go back to Economy car and read terms & conditions you booked under, it's normal to leave an imprint of C/C and an amount earmarked but not taken, but if your being asked to specifically pay this amount then something isn't right.


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

I have used Economy not only from Lisbon but Porto also. The last time was about 4 years ago and we did not have to pay extra for another driver or collision damage waiver like all the rest do (The big boys)
What I think rightly or wrongly is that if you did not pay the 94 euro to reduce your insurance risk then if you had an accident you would have a maximum of 1500 euro taken off your credit card but if you paid the 94 euro then the cost would be nothing to you as you were insured in case of an accident for the full amount.

I have never ever had to pay extra with Economy but times may be achanging. I'm afraid I don't know. Maybe it could just be something as simple as a misunderstanding in the terms as they were explained to you. Who knows. Maybe you are right to question.


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Many thanks canoeman and jerry,I have contacted the economy car hire and this is legit.

Now we need to check the c/c before leaving Porto.


----------

